# Do you experience Deja Vu?



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

If not, please do explain.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, all the time..
May I ask where you are going with this?
Do you think it has something to do with having an inferior Se/Si Or something?


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Yes, all the time..
> May I ask where you are going with this?
> Do you think it has something to do with having an inferior Se/Si Or something?


Maybes. c:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd think everyone has experienced deja vu at least once in their life, just as everyone has most likely experienced synchronicity. It's a part of this world that everyone has seen, but no one truly understands.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, but it's actually kind of strange, I'll go for days or weeks without getting it, then I'll get it like 10 times in a few days.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I'd think everyone has experienced deja vu at least once in their life, just as everyone has most likely experienced synchronicity. It's a part of this world that everyone has seen, but no one truly understands.


I believe that as well. That and "flow".


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Raawx said:


> I believe that as well. That and "flow".


"flow"? Is that the whole 'time dilation' thingy?


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

I experience déjà vu all the time.
I like it, it feels neat :3 I always wish it would last longer than it does...


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I do, very often.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't say a lot, but it tends to happen to things and people that whom matter a lot with me. Not sure if it's simply cognitive bias (noticing something more when you think about it recently) or synchronicity at work or past-life memories.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ne/Si
Infrequently, but, yes.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, I have experienced deja vu in some frequency and I doubt I won't experience it again.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> "flow"? Is that the whole 'time dilation' thingy?


Yes, I think so.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Raawx said:


> Yes, I think so.


Where the world around you seems hyperealistic and fluid-like? You seem to be floating through life?


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Where the world around you seems hyperealistic and fluid-like? You seem to be floating through life?


Well, Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi came up with the whole concept of "flow", which as he describes is "being completely involved in an activity for its own sake. The ego falls away. Time flies. Every action, movement, and thought follows inevitably from the previous one, like playing jazz. Your whole being is involved, and you're using your skills to the utmost."

Here's his model:










If any individual can attain it flow, then so can any type. However, it is probably manifested in different ways.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Raawx said:


> Well, Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi came up with the whole concept of "flow", which as he describes is "being completely involved in an activity for its own sake. The ego falls away. Time flies. Every action, movement, and thought follows inevitably from the previous one, like playing jazz. Your whole being is involved, and you're using your skills to the utmost."
> 
> Here's his model:
> 
> ...


Interesting. 'Time flies'.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Interesting. 'Time flies'.


Mhm, I thought this was more of an Ne thing--perhaps not.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Raawx said:


> Mhm, I thought this was more of an Ne thing--perhaps not.


I don't think so. Anyone can get lost in what they are doing.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I don't think so. Anyone can get lost in what they are doing.


Hence the past tense.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Raawx said:


> Hence the past tense.


:tongue:


----------

